# Gotta get one soon!



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I really gotta invest in a good holster. I've had my CCW for about two weeks now and have a cheap IWB. Walking around today I felt like I was sticking out like a teenage boy in the girls locker room.	:smt049


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like you were hard pressed on what to do.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*hey now..........*



tnoisaw said:


> I really gotta invest in a good holster. I've had my CCW for about two weeks now and have a cheap IWB. Walking around today I felt like I was sticking out like a teenage boy in the girls locker room.	:smt049


 ~ Is that a gun in your pocket or are you happy to .... O' never mind .... :smt043 :smt043 :smt043


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Have a friend go to Walmart with you. Ask him/her to keep checking if you're printing. Chances are you're just paranoid. A bulge is no big deal. No one can tell it's a gun... except other CCW guys, and they'll just smile at you.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Ya, I'm sure your right. I think today I was just wearing the wrong shirt. I think it was too tight. Maybe I should toss my gay shirts (to tight). I could start wearing longer button up shirts I suppose.

I did see a Uncle Mikes OWB padle kydex today for 20 bucks. It looks like it'll work for this winter.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

The right holster makes a world of difference.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, U do need to wear looser shirts in order not to print - no matter what holster ya use


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Take a look at a good galco or bianci inside the pants paddle holster. I have one for my pt-145 (its for a glock but with a little rubbing alcahol to stretch the leather a small ammout) its a galco sum244. i also have one for a 1911 but i dont know the model. with either of those to holters i can conseal in a sweatshirt jacket or anything else that is loose. If im wearing a polo shirt i carry in the small of my back so the arch in my back hides the bulge but if im wearing anything thick i carry about were my kidney sits.

I personally dont like outside the pants holsters for concealed carry i have found to use them i need to wear a much longer coat or shirt than i am comftorable in.

When i cant do either of those things i carry a kel-tec 380. It will just fit in my pocket and then nobody can see it period. Normally i woudlnt recommend that but the kel-tec has a really heavy trigger pull so you cant really pull it accidentally. Saying that i would still recommend some type of sleve to protect the trigger while you are pulling it out of your pocket.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Ya, I'm sure your right.* I think today I was just wearing the wrong shirt. I think it was too tight. Maybe I should toss my gay shirts (to tight).* I could start wearing longer button up shirts I suppose.
> 
> I did see a Uncle Mikes OWB padle kydex today for 20 bucks. It looks like it'll work for this winter.


Maybe you're just retaining water, dear.

Sorry, I just couldn't resist!
:smt043 :smt043 :smt043


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Maybe you're just retaining water, dear.
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't resist!
> :smt043 :smt043 :smt043


Yeah ,dont think we havent noticed that you get a little irritable every 28 days.............:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

